# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  3D Systems About to Revolutionize Mass Manufacturing

## Brian_Krassenstein

We just published an article here: http://3dprint.com/3396/3d-systems-r...is-on-its-way/  It discusses how 3D Systems may quietly be about to change mass manufacturing as we know it.  High Speed mass production via 3D printers seems to be in the works.  This may be a result of 3D Systems' partnership with Google to produce millions or even billions of smartphone modules for Google's Project Ara.

If 3D Systems can do what they say they will, this would be a revolutionary turning point for 3D printing in general.  Imagine every manufacturing facility relying on additive manufacturing rather than subtractive.  If they can figure out a way to speed up manufacturing with 3d printers, like the article explains, this would be HUGE!!

Opinions?

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Bit of an update:
3D Systems, spurred on by the increasing competition in the 3D printing space, has introduced their Continuous, High-Speed Fab-Grade Printer, which is intended to increase fabrication speeds by up to 50 times from the current top-of-the-line 3D printing technologies. 3D Systems' VP of Global Engineering, Jeff Blank, reports that the printer can accurately place 4 billion drops of color photosensitive material each minute. The system's multiple build platforms operate on a race track-like structure which take the platforms around the track and off ramps to different areas upon printing. See more details about this potential future for mass additive manufacturing in the full article:  http://3dprint.com/29472/3d-systems-high-speed-printer/

Below is a photo of the system:

----------


## approto

It's still best to have professionals handle large 3D printing jobs.

----------


## jimmydave

what does "fab grade" mean?

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

> what does "fab grade" mean?


It's funny, they seem to be the only company which uses the phrase. If you Google it it's all articles about 3D systems lol.  I would assume they mean able to fabricate end-use items rather than just prototypes.

----------


## approto

This is going to be very exciting for our industry. The future is bright.

----------

